# Quelle Strappamutande ...



## Nicka (9 Agosto 2014)

Devo aggiungere qualcosa!? 

[video=youtube;5_5wIvSh-LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_5wIvSh-LU[/video]


----------



## free (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;XkFfK-mh1kQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkFfK-mh1kQ&list=RDXkFfK-mh1kQ#t=20[/video]


----------



## free (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;d4QnalIHlVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4QnalIHlVc[/video]


----------



## free (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;XEvGEzsfbq0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEvGEzsfbq0[/video]


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube;ipKIaiO76qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipKIaiO76qo[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;0S9X1DfLJ7U]http://youtu.be/0S9X1DfLJ7U[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PZlCVsYJln4]http://youtu.be/PZlCVsYJln4[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;yuH1XDtN4rE]http://youtu.be/yuH1XDtN4rE[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;RJiL5siOqqw]http://youtu.be/RJiL5siOqqw[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;JdDb6klN7fM]http://youtu.be/JdDb6klN7fM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;BKPoHgKcqag]http://youtu.be/BKPoHgKcqag[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rSTvRmrNA2g]http://youtu.be/rSTvRmrNA2g[/video]


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NDChCsOjVEk]http://youtu.be/NDChCsOjVEk[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Ma per strappamutande intendi quelle che le balli a mò di copula o quelle che invogliano a togliersele ? 

Le cose se si devono fare si devono fare bene per favore.

Odio questo pressapochismo


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma per strappamutande intendi quelle che le balli a mò di copula o quelle che invogliano a togliersele ?
> 
> Le cose se si devono fare si devono fare bene per favore.
> 
> Odio questo pressapochismo


Sei troppo pignolo


----------



## Tubarao (12 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei troppo pignolo


Bocca mia taci 


[video=youtube;mEu8DrO9PbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEu8DrO9PbY[/video]

Nessuno può mettere Fiammetta in un angolo 

Balli ?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bocca mia taci
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;mEu8DrO9PbY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEu8DrO9PbY[/video]
> ...


Volentieri  comunque aggiungo che Chiara è adorabile


----------



## Nicka (12 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma per strappamutande intendi quelle che le balli a mò di copula o quelle che invogliano a togliersele ?
> 
> Le cose se si devono fare si devono fare bene per favore.
> 
> Odio questo pressapochismo


Intendevo quelle che se per caso stai girando in macchina con lei e dalla radio comincia a suonare proprio quella canzone devi per forza andare in camporella! Ma per forza proprio!!!


----------



## Eratò (13 Agosto 2014)

canzone preferita di un amico grande trombateur....raccontava che ogni volta che una iniziava con le confidenze lui la metteva in sottofondo e faceva effetto strappamutande a entrambi.....fino a quando non fu beccato dalla fidanzata ufficiale
[video=youtube_share;PnEfTbRPCKM]http://youtu.be/PnEfTbRPCKM[/video]


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zkIDbitrZJY]http://youtu.be/zkIDbitrZJY[/video]


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VWtYgeiP4cs]http://youtu.be/VWtYgeiP4cs[/video]


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dluHzQhLcME]http://youtu.be/dluHzQhLcME[/video]


----------



## Eratò (15 Agosto 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Np_Y740aReI]http://youtu.be/Np_Y740aReI[/video]


----------

